# Callus on lower jaw



## runner1 (Jun 15, 2003)

Will this go away eventually on its own? Maybe there is something I can put 
in the tank to speed up healing? The callus is from crashing into the glass.

Thanks


----------



## DAZZA (Mar 7, 2003)

I had the same problem with my Manny trying to get at my rhom (their tanks are side by side). A callus developed. I put a sheet of "background" between them. The callus got smaller but is still there to a degree. I didn't put anything in the water to speed up recovery.
Ta.


----------



## shutter13 (Jun 23, 2004)

with a good current it should go away within 2 weeks


----------

